# TTS PDP Deal



## scott_tts (May 20, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

I am currently in the process of buying an Audi TTS and I looking for some advise with regards to the PCP deal in which I have been offered. I ordered the car from a local Audi Dealership in April and have been informed it has a build week of 24, however having just recently caught a glimpse of the paperwork, I am unsure whether to progress with the deal or withdraw.

The specification for the car is not excessive, however it is as follows; Audi TTS Coupe, S-Tronic, Metallic Paint, Technology Pack, Comfort and Sound Pack, Cruise Control and Privacy Glass.

I have been quoted £39,114 OTR - This price is minus the dealer contribution of £4,000. Does this appear to be a good deal?

Thanks


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

That config comes to £44 730 on the configurator so £40730 after the discount

You got an extra £1600 off so seems a fair price to me - most dealers wouldn't offer much more than the standard £4000 off.

Be aware that if you withdraw, you will lose your deposit so if you were to go somewhere else then you'd need a hefty discount to make up for losing any deposit you've put down.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

scott_tts said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am currently in the process of buying an Audi TTS and I looking for some advise with regards to the PCP deal in which I have been offered. I ordered the car from a local Audi Dealership in April and have been informed it has a build week of 24, however having just recently caught a glimpse of the paperwork, I am unsure whether to progress with the deal or withdraw.
> 
> ...


As an owner of a TTS I'd say the price is well worth it. A lot of car for £39k.
As mentioned previously you're getting the 4k off and another 1600. That's OK. Before March it was possible to get around 8k off a spec like that but those days seem to have gone now as the finance discount has been shaved from 5k to 4k. So it's probably possible to get to about 6.5 now. You're only £900 away from that so looking pretty good.

I suspect it's beatable with hard work but you're not going to be thousands away from the best you could possibly hope for.

Someone ALWAYS has to say this so it may as well be me - If you're happy with the price you're paying, it's a good deal.
You're getting a lot of car for your 39k.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Golf Rs are back on 199/month PCPs.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> Golf Rs are back on 199/month PCPs.


...where?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Golf Rs are back on 199/month PCPs.


Erm I doubt you can even get a Golf match for that let alone an R, even with your deposit max'd out. Love to see where you saw that. Golf R PCPs have taken a hit recently with all the troubles VW are going through and the fact that every other golf on the road seems to be an R. The deals aren't that good anymore and personally the S3 is better value specially now the facelift is out.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Golf Rs are back on 199/month PCPs.
> ...


You're right - thinking about it, I've seen more Golf Rs than Mark3 TTs out and about over the last few months. I tried to test drive one but in the London traffic we didn't get above 30 mph so it was a waste of time really. And that was only in a bus lane. Hated the interior but it had a great poise.

Agree with EvilTed that it's a good price for lots of car, though I guess the figure you really need to be thinking about is the monthly one.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I'd have one just to park in the corner for £200/month.

Complete no brainer


----------



## mono-stereo (Aug 6, 2006)

What kind of figures are people paying monthly on the new TTS via PCP?


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

sherry13 said:


> You're right - thinking about it, I've seen more Golf Rs than Mark3 TTs out and about over the last few months. I tried to test drive one but in the London traffic we didn't get above 30 mph so it was a waste of time really. And that was only in a bus lane. Hated the interior but it had a great poise.
> 
> Agree with EvilTed that it's a good price for lots of car, though I guess the figure you really need to be thinking about is the monthly one.


I tried out a Golf R, then Mk3 TT (2.0 TFSI) and then a Golf R again, all within 2 hours (Fortunately on roads other than 30mph congestion London traffic - Never really ever had good/useful test drive in London!).
I found that the Audi TT was more fun to drive, sounded louder driving and big Stronic parp on upshift, whereas the Golf R upshift like for like was much quieter!
The Audi interior is much nicer too, so despite the VW being more feature rich and practical. My choice between the two would be the Audi TT!


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

jc74 said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > You're right - thinking about it, I've seen more Golf Rs than Mark3 TTs out and about over the last few months. I tried to test drive one but in the London traffic we didn't get above 30 mph so it was a waste of time really. And that was only in a bus lane. Hated the interior but it had a great poise.
> ...


This pleases me to hear as I'm swapping my mk7 Golf R for a TTS


----------



## scott_tts (May 20, 2016)

Thank you all very much for your contributions!

I took a visit to the dealership this morning as I identified there had been a miscalculation in the documentation I had received. This issue was resolved very quickly making the above deal slightly better, and for the inconvenience caused they have included my first service for free!

Only 6 weeks to go...


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Do you mind me asking what this works out to, deposit, monthly payment etc?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Golf Rs are back on 199/month PCPs.
> ...


it's £199/month and 3k down over 24months.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Way cheaper than a TTS that's for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Seriously where are you seeing that? If I could get a R for that then hell I would have an R just for sh*ts and giggles. VW has the R at over £500 a month based on your details and for a no optioned 3dr with £1250 finance contribution. Even if you add in a theoretical £4K discount, payments are still £330.

As for the OP the deal looks great and I am sure you will love the car. Enjoy it


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We get emails every month from a fleet provider. You can get a much better M4 for not a lot more too.
Rs are on massive 5-6k discounts right now.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

scott_tts said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am currently in the process of buying an Audi TTS and I looking for some advise with regards to the PCP deal in which I have been offered. I ordered the car from a local Audi Dealership in April and have been informed it has a build week of 24, however having just recently caught a glimpse of the paperwork, I am unsure whether to progress with the deal or withdraw.
> 
> ...


I got a £5,000 dealer contribution, so if I were you, I'd haggle a bit more.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

mono-stereo said:


> What kind of figures are people paying monthly on the new TTS via PCP?


How long is a piece of string... it'll vary based on how much deposit you pay, dealer contribution, length of contract, annual mileage and of course, what you get if trading another car. Then... how much you can twist the dealers arm to drop the APR. A few cars back, I got Essex Audi to go down to 3.9% APR on a new 8p S3 (it was their showroom car). End of January, two days until the sales month was over - just call it good timing :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

All the stocks of TTs have been cleared now, expect smaller discounts that previously people were able to obtain.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

If you regularly change vehicle its worth going for the longer terms 4+yrs to reduce repayments.

They're not holding you to nothing when you go in for a new car again in the next 2 yrs.

Different if you intend on keeping it though.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

placeborick said:


> If you regularly change vehicle its worth going for the longer terms 4+yrs to reduce repayments.
> 
> They're not holding you to nothing when you go in for a new car again in the next 2 yrs.
> 
> Different if you intend on keeping it though.


Do you loose a lot by doing this? If you are on a 4 year PCP deal can you change after 2 years really? Please explain a bit more as I thought you had to keep it for the full 4 years? What kind of deal would you get by doing this after 2 years?


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

stumardy said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > If you regularly change vehicle its worth going for the longer terms 4+yrs to reduce repayments.
> ...


This has quite a few variables.

If you want to sell after 2 years and say, part exchange for another Audi, they will give you a price for your car.

This depends if you are in equity or not on your car.

If the price they give you is less than the current finance left outstanding then you would have to put more money into the next car as Audi would have to 'buy out' your finance.

Obviously if the price is more then you have equity in the car and can keep the leftover cash or put it into the deposit on the next car.


----------

